# what's in a name?



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

so why did you name your hoglet(s) the way you did? what's the story behind his/her name?

once i saw a photo of a kitten named Sweetie. he was obscenely adorable but he looked so unamused and angry. you had to see it. he was so tiny but the "you just try and NOT get me what i want. you go ahead and try" message was clearly written all over his tiny angry face (figuratively speaking). he looked so ridiculously spoiled. that moment that i wanted to have a pet named Sweetie: someone who'd be completely adorable and take pride in being adorable, to the point of being a nuisance.  so when i decided to get a hoglet, i knew that his/her name would be Sweetie. it had to be.

and Harvey--well, he came to us with that name and it didn't feel right to rename him. i won't lie, the name is pretty low on my list of fav boy names. i like calling him Blondie Bear though--it's from Buffy and it fits him perfectly.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok, this is going to sound totally ridiculous, but Hercules got his name because I wanted him to have a "big-sounding" name, and I didn't want him to ever feel small because of his name. So, when you think of Hercules, you think of this big greek god. Basically, I wanted my hedgeheg to feel like a superhero.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi means "Thorn" in Korean and I'm Korean and he's thorny.. or well... prickly more like... but... soo... um... yeah... Nothing too exciting there :lol: But it was very fitting for him because I find that Kashi sounds very cute and he's one cute hoggie ^-^


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I posted a little of this in Chola's thread. We named our boy Cholla (pronounced Choya) because it's a cactus from Arizona (where we are from). It's called the Teddy Bear or Jumping Cholla because from a distance, it looks like a fuzzy light colored teddy bear. But upon closer inspection, it is completely covered with sharp needles. And don't get too close. They call it Jumping Cholla because, if you touch just one little piece, it will literally break off & attach itself to you. It's very difficult to separate yourself from it. The needles start off very light colored, but as they age, they get darker brown.
While our Cholla doesn't jump, we are very attached to him. He is much less painful than his namesake, and much cuter.


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Stub lost a leg as a tiny baby. She was less than a week old, so no one knows for sure what happened, but we think that her leg got caught under the nest box (just a plain old small cardboard box). All we know for sure is the leg turned black and mama hedgie removed it. :? 

One of my favorite movies is Fried Green Tomatoes. In the movie, a kid loses his arm and they start calling him Stump, because "Miss Idgie says everybody else will be calling him that, we might as well be the first."

So I started call the baby Stub just as a nickname and it stuck.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Xavier,Gambit,Storm(I've had 2 storms),Emma Frost and Widget all got their names from the X-men. Gizmo my 1st was named after the movie Gremlins. Wanda is named after the movie A fish called Wanda. Xena is named after the tv show Xena Warrior Princess. Quasimodo got his name from the Hunchback of Notre Dame because he was born very deformed  .Duke was named after the best college basketball team on the planet the Duke Blue Devils


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

I named my hedgie Quilly because...well...he's got quills. :lol: 
However, his full name is: Quilly Harry The Great. 
Quilly is my name for him, Harry is his previous name, and "The Great" means that he's like a KING! 

:roll: 

I feel like such a dorkkkkk.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily got her name from two different reasons. The original idea for the name came from Harry Potter, Lily Evans-Potter being Harry's mother. I think my Lily kind of shares a similar personality with the character, being friendly, but definitely opinionated and she can have her little spitfire tantrums. :lol: The second reason is simple, I love the name. I think it's a pretty name, and it makes me think of both the character and of the flower, and I thought it was perfect for my pretty little girl.

Also, last year I briefly took care of a hedgehog that I rescued/ransomed from a high school teacher. Working with a rescuer who is located in Ohio, we paid $50 for this girl and she was in terrible shape.  Long story short, she was also very unsocialized, and I ended up naming her Acacia, after the plants which have sharp thorns. I still wish I could've kept her (she ended up having pneumonia, I believe, and died a month after I passed her onto the rescuer. ) but at least she got her last month in a good place. I would like to name another hedgehog Acacia in the future, in her memory.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hester Sue I'm not sure where it came from, it was something my mother called my first hedgehog and I'm assuming its hedgehog related, so my second female was dubbed so. My first, Vera Lee, was named after an ICP song. Loki on the other hand is the name his previous own had given him and I felt it was good.

We always tried for historic figures and other when naming animals in our house, but things get out of hand or you run out. We have 9 cats (rescues) and this is how the naming went as they came in...

Kenny (named after a dead uncle cause we're sick & twisted)
Lucy (I Love Lucy)
Gozer (Ghostbusters)
Zuul (Ghostbusters again)
Velvet (Old SNL, Velvet Jones)
Seven (Seinfeld Reference & was the 7th rescue)
Ugly Girl
Pretty "Fraidy" Girl
Baby Girl

As you can see, the last three we kind of ran out. We had two pugs, Winston (Churchhill) and Edward (one of the british rulers). Pippen (South Park). My child hood cat was Nelson Gump (Nelson from the Simpsons & Forest Gump).


----------



## Hedgie_Magic (Apr 6, 2010)

Harlequin, from day one, refused to perform, so being the hypocryte that i am, decided to give him the description of a jester. He would much rather be Sitting/pooping on me rather than...well anything else :roll: Infact, while typing this he is sitting right infront of me snoozin...


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Quillamina was named by my father, as you all know. It's a play on 'Wilhemina' and 'quill,' obviously. <3 It was that or 'Spiny Norma,' which all of you Monty Pythons will get. I told him that no animal in my house would bear that awful moniker, so Quillamina it was.

Loki was named for the Norse god of mischief, as he was a naughty boy on the way home from the breeder's house. It just fit with his behaviour and personality.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm not sure how the name Winston first came up, but it was decided upon when my boyfriend said that it fit, because Winston Churchill was a little prickly too.


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

Our breeder promised us a girl and we were going to name her Quinn Fabray after our favorite tv show, Glee. But, she turned out to be a he, so we named him Quinnton Xavier. It sounded like a strong name.


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Our second hedgehog was hard to name. We wanted something either meaningful or fun and something that doesn't contain the "sh" sound. After researching names for 2 hours, trying out various foreign translations for "snowball", "fat", "huge" and "white" or "cream" I looked at the little guy and said "man he's huge". Suddenly I thought of those small dogs that are purposely named Rex, like how fat guys are nicknamed "tiny". So I called him "hey Rex" and he looked up and sniffed. Then my husband jokingly said "rexkwondo!" from Napoleon dynamite and I decided to use that as his whole name. When I took him to the vet the next day I wrote his name down as Rex Kwondo and loved it! So did the vet and their assistants


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

My first hedgehog in high school was named Max because I had a thing for short guy names like Bob, Fred, Max... But a little after naming him I wished I had waited to name him because I wanted to name him Garfield, after the cat, because he was fat and lazy and ate a lot, but not the food he was supposed to (bugs for him, mice for Garfield).

Zuri I brought from the pet store and thought a lot about what I wanted to name her. I actually wanted to name her Bella because to me she was beautiful, but my friends had just named their dog Bella, so I looked up other ways to say beautiful. There are a couple ways to say it in Swahili, but Zuri is like the suffix that adds beautiful to a word or phrase. It was actually Nzuri originally but I didn't think people would be able to pronounce it.

Then I have Zoe, who was the first to escape the cage as a four week old baby. She's sweet and energetic and full of life, so I named her Zoe, meaning life.
Snickers is sweet and a little nutty, and has a little of the coloring of a snickers bar.
With my last baby, I am stumped. I want to give him a good cool sounding name that means something. He's always playing and always going, never wanting to snuggle with me. He's light colored, and he's fast, and I thought about naming him Comet but that doesn't seem quite right. Does anyone know a cool way to say Comet in another language?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

tracie said:


> Does anyone know a cool way to say Comet in another language?


Comet in Korean is "Hyesung," but I don't think some people would be able to pronounce it :lol:
It's pronounced more like hae-sung or hyeh-sung but yeah


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

When we first got our little boy we couldn't decide on a name. We wanted something that would suit him perfectly. We named him Truffles because of his color and his personality. Then my other half tacked on the Sir to complete it.

Our little rescued girl didn't ever have a name with her previous owner. So after a few days with her we have decided to name her Jahzara which means "Blessed Princess". I believe she is blessed to have been rescued from the bad environment she was in and she does act like a princess.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

mitch named princess peach after super mario brothers.we just call her peach

lulabelle got her name from being such a southern lady...fancy, high maintenance but oh so well mannered. she's our diva.

...they are both tumbleweeds, many of which have texan themed names, but since we live in texas the novelty was sort of lost on us name wise.

bunny's original name was henry, since she was a boy she needed something more feminine and bunny suited her. she was all pink and helpless and skinny like a baby bunny so that's what stuck. plus it makes her sound like a 1960's socialite.

our first hedgie was named hammy because mitch kept calling her hamster and it just stuck because she ended up being such a ham anyway!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love this thread, great idea 
My first Hedgie Loken was named after the final boss in Halls of Lightening (World of Warcraft). I loved the name and when I got him it totally fit. Plus they are both forces to be reckoned with lol

My daughter named my second hedgie Sandra. She's little and I'm not sure where she heard that name but it was so sweet and she really wanted it to be her name. I wanted her to feel included in the experience, especially since she is too little to get to do other fun things with the hedgies, so I went with her choice. I must say she did an excellent job because now that I'm used to it I think its a perfect name for her


----------



## corinne (Aug 16, 2010)

Heidi is name like this because a few days before having her, me and my boyfriend went to the Cirque Eloise. The name of the show was iD and we very very liked it!! So iD transform into Heidi, prononce in the same way.

If you want to take a look.... http://www.cirque-eloize.com/fr/spectacles/id


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I always thought that because of hedgehog's little faces they needed proper old names- like Gideon, Louisa, Fergus, or....Phinneus! I always liked that name, and it seemed to fit. Especially since I can also call him Phin. I took the tune "Chim Chiminy" from Mary Poppins and re-worded it, "Phin Phinneus Phin Phinneus Phin Phin Pha-roo."


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

My hedgie's name is Emmy, which is a suble Sonic reference, because I knew I couldn't buy a hedgehog without some kind of Sonic reference. Emmy is short for emerald, which is short for the Chaos Emeralds, what Sonic and Shadow draw their power from. When I first got her she was either going to be Chaos or Emerald... but she isn't chaotic at all so it didn't fit. Emmy is perfect and dainty. Dorky, I know. It's also my user name, hehe. :roll:


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

This is a fun thread!! Well my little boy was named E-Che-go after the Japanese, "one word," it is an ancient Japanese proverb, Ichigo Ichie. Literally meaning "One lifetime, one encounter," the phrase comes from the writings of a 16th century tea ceremony master, Yamanoue no Souji. Souji called upon his disciples to give total focus and sincerity to each act of the tea ceremony for a guest, because that particular moment will only exist once, and must be fully lived and realized. I did change the spelling for ease, and he just gets called E-Che 

Tonja's name is kind of funny how it came about. I talk to a guy named Tunji who had just moved here from India and I thought it was a neat name but I had a girl so I played with it and made it more girly and came up with Tonja. and low and behold it means priceless in Russian lol it just shows you that there is nothing new in the world lol


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

tracie said:


> She's sweet and energetic and full of life, so I named her Zoe, meaning life.


yeah, i was wondering if you had that meaning in mind.  good call.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

E-Che & Tonja said:


> and low and behold it means priceless in Russian


well, i am Russian, but it's the first time i hear about it. "Tonja" is in fact a Russian name but i really doubt that many people would recognize this meaning, if the meaning of "priceless" does apply to it.


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> E-Che & Tonja said:
> 
> 
> > and low and behold it means priceless in Russian
> ...


Well when you had said that Tonja was a Russian name, I looked it up on a baby naming sight and it said that Tonja was Latin base but mainly used in the Russian language the sight is

http://www.babynamespedia.com/meaning/Tonja


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok, I've decided on my last baby's name: Razzo. It means rocket in Italian, because he takes off like a rocket once you put him down. I call him pazzo Razzo, which means crazy Razzo.


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, Pepper came with his name, and I assume it's because (for SOME reason completely unknown to me...) the girl thought he was a salt & pepper. (Apparently he's an Algerian chocolate, so that's pretty laughable.) I was going to change his name, but Pepper really suits him, even if it is a bit common. And then I realized he could be Sgt. Pepper! :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

E-Che & Tonja said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > E-Che & Tonja":1utxapmv] and low and behold it means priceless in Russian[/quote]
> ...


----------



## Brillosmom (Aug 28, 2010)

I named my hedgie Brillo. After the Brillo Pads you use to clean stuff with. They are made of steel wool. They are scratchy to the touch. Just thought it fit.


----------



## teencie (Aug 22, 2010)

My future hedgie will be named Kiwi... I was originally going to go with Tiggywinkle (after the Beatrix Potter character) but then while a friend of mine were looking at a couple hedgies at a pet shop she remarked that they look like kiwis, and I thought it was freaking adorable, so I'm going with that instead!!  

I can't wait!! Picking up my cage next weekend!!


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

Freya is the Norse goddess of love... :lol: 
I didn't name Freya after the goddess of love, I just thought it was a cute name that fits her!!
And it does.  
hr


----------



## JDaley (Sep 2, 2010)

Porkey got his name from my 3 year old daughter. She is convinced he is a baby porcupine not a hedge hog - LOL. So I just went with it! :lol:


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

My hedgehog's name is Prickles. I guess because he is prickly? I don't know I didn't name him he is from a pet store and that was his name.

Cute names and meanings everyone!


----------

